# Ghostblind octagon kit 360



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Ghostblind octagon kit 360
Has anyone tried this blind yet, or seen this person I hunting out of tent blinds for years.
so this looks a little more versatile and comfortable I like the windows on it also.
Cost about as much is a double-bull blind just looking for feedback.

http://www.ghostblind.com/ghostblind-octagon-kit-360/

Thanks,


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I used the ghostblind predator model for the first time last season and was very pleased with it. Dont know anything about the 360


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

